# Take me to the Specktra-ites! (Central Texas Meet Planning Thread)



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Want to meet other Specktra-ites? Here's a great way to meet, greet, and share your hobby and love for makeup!
*_
Janice and I are looking at *MLK weekend (Jan 19)* to meet up in *Austin*. 

Here is where *we need your input* for a one day vs. 2 day get together.

*One Day get-together *would entail meeting for lunch on Saturday, go shopping, have dinner and fun at Dave and Buster's.

*Two Day get-together* would entail those activities, getting a hotel for the night in Austin and then doing more fun makeup type stuff the next day. That way, travelers won't have to worry about driving back all in one night. If there is interest in this, I will see if there are discounted group rates. 
Also, pm me or drop a line in the thread what a good price range for a night would be (that sounds bad...). 

The success and input from this will help us determine and plan our future National Specktra get-together. 

These are tentative plans and not set in stone. If there is a large majority who prefer a different date, we could work it all out. *Let us know ASAP so we can get to planning!!!!





















*


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

If this were a lot closer to me I'd be in. I can't afford to travel that far right now.


----------



## hrdruian (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

either works for me.  we could always plan for a one day and those who want to stay the night can and those can get together the next day.  we can plan like semi-impromptu stuff the next day, but have definite stuff for the first.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*






  Bummer dude...too far for me.  When you're in Chicago or Denver (moving in September, yes!!) let me know.


----------



## lainz (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

aww lets do one in nor.cal!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

Man, it suck living in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

yes, there should be a Specktra convention! That would kick butt!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_If this were a lot closer to me I'd be in. I can't afford to travel that far right now._

 
*Yes exactly. Maybe next time...*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

Is it possible to plan an east coast get together too. I would so be down for that one!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

SON OF A BITCH. 

I have to work a comp that weekend.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

I agree with the convention. We'd have so much fun if that were possible.


----------



## Janice (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a small clarification, there is a plan for a national (international?) gathering.

Right now this is intended as a "local" get together. That's not to say that it's limited to only those in Central Texas, anyone can come who desires, but for those of you interested in larger meetup, it's in the works at a future date. We wouldn't want to throw travel plans on anyone with 2 weeks notice.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 3, 2008)

I am really excited about this! If you are interested in attending, please say so in the thread. thanks!


----------



## Lorelai (Jan 3, 2008)

Provided I'm still flying into Austin on a buisness trip that weekend, I'd love to attend. Here's hoping my trip correspond's with your meet up and I'll be able to participate (that is, if you don't mind having me, of course!).


----------



## Hilly (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lorelai* 

 
_Provided I'm still flying into Austin on a buisness trip that weekend, I'd love to attend. Here's hoping my trip correspond's with your meet up and I'll be able to participate (that is, if you don't mind having me, of course!).




_

 
That would be fantastic! What a great coincidence!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Just a small clarification, there is a plan for a national (international?) gathering...._

 
Ummmm...that would be utterly rocktacular!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 3, 2008)

CRAPOLA.

I'm in Phoenix and won't be able to travel to TX at this time; I just moved here from Georgia and all my extra $ has been spent on my recent move...gah, I would SO love to meet up with y'all...damn.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Is it possible to plan an east coast get together too. I would so be down for that one!_

 
Yeah, Are any of the Mods on the East Coast?? Too bad we cant do one of those telethingys like when people have live shows on east and west coast and we can see them and they can see us... i hope you all understand what I mean but it would be great.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Just a small clarification, there is a plan for a national (international?) gathering.

Right now this is intended as a "local" get together. That's not to say that it's limited to only those in Central Texas, anyone can come who desires, but for those of you interested in larger meetup, it's in the works at a future date. We wouldn't want to throw travel plans on anyone with 2 weeks notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh its just a local thing..... thats not fair!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_Oh its just a local thing..... thats not fair!_

 
If you feel like coming to Central Texas, you're more than welcome, I'm sure. Same goes for anyone else, like Janice said.


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2008)

International meetup, you say?

Hawaii is like, halfway between the USA and Australia, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (well, maybe a bit more than half way... but I want to go there! hehehe.)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

SHIT!!!! i so wanna do that. But I live in the bay and I can't even drive. It wouldn't be safe. Why do you do this to me? WHY????


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 3, 2008)

hehe... my mom would have to come along. could you imagine??? yeah.. can we have the national one when i turn 18 please!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 4, 2008)

ooh interesting!
i live in nyc and texas is too far!
give us more details regarding national/int'l convention.  =D


----------



## cmac (Jan 4, 2008)

Very interested to attending in the Austin Meeting.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_ooh interesting!
i live in nyc and texas is too far!
give us more details regarding national/int'l convention.  =D_

 
I have to ask...where is a place that ISN'T too far for someone? Whether it's West Coasters or East Coasters or Midwesterners or Southerners or whatever...Someone will say it's too far.

:/


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 4, 2008)

i wish i could that's so far and not in the budget right now. I would be all for a north east get together like in NY since i know a lot of us are new yorkers  and i know a lot of members are also from california. I think there should also be a get together there.


----------



## Ciara (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_i wish i could that's so far and not in the budget right now. I would be all for a north east get together like in NY since i know a lot of us are new yorkers and i know a lot of members are also from california. I think there should also be a get together there._


----------



## Janice (Jan 4, 2008)

Members should feel free to arrange their own meets regionally, just make sure you take and post PICTURES!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2008)

West.
Thread for a SoCal gtg.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 4, 2008)

I've noticed there's a lot of girls here from the central Florida area (Tampa/St. Pete/Orlando/Sarasota/etc.) including myself - central Florida meetup anyone?


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 4, 2008)

i would love to do it.. too bad im in the uk


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 5, 2008)

IMO, there should be regional meets with or without mods/admins. Members should take it upon themselves to get together and have fun/meet each other in person.

I was thinking that maybe Admin/Owners could attend a meeting in a different region each year?

This year southwest and who knows where next year?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_IMO, there should be regional meets with or without mods/admins. Members should take it upon themselves to get together and have fun/meet each other in person.

I was thinking that maybe Admin/Owners could attend a meeting in a different region each year?

This year southwest and who knows where next year?_

 
Agreed!  Great ideas.


----------



## medinadances (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

that would be sweet; having it in No. Cal, that is


----------



## medinadances (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Members should feel free to arrange their own meets regionally, just make sure you take and post PICTURES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry, thought this was about meeting new people.  I guess I missed something along the way.  I'm very embarrassed, many apologies


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 7, 2008)

come to new york everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







even though i will be moving beginning on feb to florida


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to go!! However, I don't have a car right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see if I can find a ride... *crosses fingers*


----------



## sitasati (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Take me to the Specktra-ites!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Is it possible to plan an east coast get together too. I would so be down for that one!_

 
ME TOO! Preferrably New York area lol pretttyyy pleaaaseeeeeee


----------



## Janice (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I want to go!! However, I don't have a car right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see if I can find a ride... *crosses fingers*_

 
Where are you in TX?


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't mind car pooling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am in Southest Houston area


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in San Antonio, so... 1-1.5 hours away?

I'll try to find my way there!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jan 14, 2008)

I just found this thread tonight and I'd love to join the meet-up. I'm in SA, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How can I get more details: when and where to meet, etc? Also, I don't really know my way around Austin, but I can read a map pretty well. I hope it will be easy to find (like off a major highway).


----------



## rbella (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so pissed!!!  I live in Houston and my best friend in the whole world lives in Austin.  That would be perfect for me expect I promised my mother I would go see the "Janis Live" play/musical on the 19th.  Man that sucks!!!  Please have another one, PLEEEAAASSE!!!!


----------



## cmac (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anything been decided yet???
Just wondering.


----------



## Lorelai (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_That would be fantastic! What a great coincidence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bah, it doesn't look like I'll be able to find any free time to attend; we've been given a pretty exstensive schedule. Oh well, maybe next time just don't forget to take lots of pictures!


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2008)

Update - We've decided to reschedule this event to accommodate more people as many of you are experiencing a conflict with scheduling. 

If anyone in Austin wants to go to dinner or something together this weekend I'm more than happy to meet up with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just PM me to make arrangements. 

We are looking at the weekend of Feb 9th & 10th for the reschedule. We will be maing a new thread for it so I am closing this one.


----------

